# MBTI of Tyler The Creator?



## toffee (Nov 26, 2012)

*For those who are unfamiliar, Tyler the Creator is a rapper and part of Odd Future. I think the first video should make that pretty obvious lol. In some of the videos he's mostly dicking around. I strongly suspect *NTP or a bizarre ENFP. I think his lyrics, sense of humor, and musical style are all pretty Ne heavy.*


















*The lyrics to this next song reminds me of what goes through my mind when I'm pursuing a relationship*:






*What do you think?*


----------



## Pyrocide (Dec 13, 2012)

I dunno, but that laundromat skit was hilarious.

I'd say Thinker.


----------



## toffee (Nov 26, 2012)

Evidence of Fi?


----------



## VioletEvergarden (May 10, 2011)

I don't know what type he is, but he does seem pretty obnoxious which detours me away from his music...


----------



## murderegina (Jan 7, 2010)

Doesn't seem like Ne to me..... Seems more like someone trying to be random, rather than a seemingly random pattern


----------



## marckos (May 6, 2011)

Nubb said:


> I don't know what type he is, but he does seem pretty obnoxious which detours me away from his music...



Iuk, what a pieces of crap,this is one of the reasons rap became a shit. 

He is an ESTP 7w8-8w7-3w2 sx/so


----------



## toffee (Nov 26, 2012)

marckos said:


> Iuk, what a pieces of crap,this is one of the reasons rap became a shit.
> 
> He is an ESTP 7w8-8w7-3w2 sx/so


How does this video suggest this is why rap 'became' shit. I can see ESTP, but do elaborate on how a video of him obviously dicking around confirms your conclusion. Are you familiar with his music? And what type of rap music would you consider 'good'. The music playing in this video is Waka Flocka, not his. 

Lyrically he's pretty solid. You might not like them, since they are alienating, but their obviously well thought out.


----------



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

ENFP as fuck



> They begged me to stop but I listen like death drones
> Love? I don't get none, that's why I'm so hostile to the kids that get some
> My father called me to tell me he loved me
> I'd have a better chance of getting Taylor Swift to fuck me
> ...





> Fuck off me man, fuck (What's got into you?)
> I don't know, it's like I'm a different person at times
> Sometimes I'm fucking mad, sometimes I'm not (Yeah, you..)
> As though I got a fucking voice in my head
> ...


----------



## Adversary (Dec 5, 2012)

I think he is an unhealthy ENFP. 

He seems to be all about free-expression and doing whatever he wants. I am also feeling more of a Fi than a Ti in his interviews. His humor comes off as being a bit more T, but it's not unorthodox for ENFP males to appear that way.


----------



## Monsieur Dini (May 7, 2012)

End thread:







Obviously ENFP 7w8


----------



## amucha (Jul 24, 2011)

he mentioned once somewhere that he was very introverted as a child, and to me he seems like an introvert that is putting on a facade of extroversion, because while introverts can learn to appear socially outgoing and all, they'll always have this sort of air about them that gives away the fact that they're _trying_ to be. extroverts are more naturally fluid in social contexts, and introverts will have this (sometimes very subtle) awkward way of behaving that gives away their introversion, and i definitely feel this in tyler. 

i think this whole facade he puts on (the one some people call annoying) where he's being all random and shit is just that, a facade, and not a reflection of the way he really is. he even says so in this interview, that this persona wolf haley is the "cool" one.





this is in my opinion a really great interview that shows how much thought he actually puts into his lyrics and all. he's a really interesting person to me, and i think he's an infp.


----------



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

amucha said:


> he mentioned once somewhere that he was very introverted as a child, and to me he seems like an introvert that is putting on a facade of extroversion, because while introverts can learn to appear socially outgoing and all, they'll always have this sort of air about them that gives away the fact that they're _trying_ to be. extroverts are more naturally fluid in social contexts, and introverts will have this (sometimes very subtle) awkward way of behaving that gives away their introversion, and i definitely feel this in tyler.
> 
> i think this whole facade he puts on (the one some people call annoying) where he's being all random and shit is just that, a facade, and not a reflection of the way he really is. he even says so in this interview, that this persona wolf haley is the "cool" one.
> 
> ...


Strong Ne can often be considered pretty awkward, I don't think he has to be an introvert to be awkward


----------



## toffee (Nov 26, 2012)

Ok so I think most of us can agree that he's got a shit ton of Fi and I think based off his interviews and lyrics I wanna say Ne since he said himself that his lyrics usually have nothing to do with his personal experience and he often writes in the perspective of other made up personae. Any one got any good arguments for him being Se heavy?


----------



## Akbar2k7 (Oct 23, 2011)

He reminds me of me in a twisted way. Strong Te, ENFP.


----------

